# Gun cabinet



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Today I made a start on another commission due to one of my jobs being cancelled. This one is in pine so I made a start using a laminated pine panel. I got the parts cut and got the main carcass assembled. (The Domino made this a quick job.) 

While this was in a glue up I made the drawer box which will house the cleaning gear.

Again this was a quick job with the Domino after running the rebates on the table saw. 
Next I cut out a piece for the top of the unit and put a moulding on it with the router. Then I cut a chamfer on the drawer front on the table saw and had a dry fit. 

Finally I made up the plinth using the same cutter for the detail and added this. 

After a good sanding I shall make a start on the door which will be a raised and fielded panel. You will notice that there is no back panel as this will sit over a metal gun cabinet and be secured to the wall. Will keep you posted as usual.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks good Alan. If you were in Queensland you would have to weld it together to comply with firearm laws.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

The laws are the same here Ross, this will fit over a metal cabinet.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Metal gun cabinet! Great thinking. I get into this on another forum. Those wood/glass gun cabinets offer absolutely no deterrent to theft! I speak from experience. The only way to store firearms is in a heavy steel locker or safe.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

mailee said:


> The laws are the same here Ross, this will fit over a metal cabinet.


That's a good idea. The steel ones don't have much appeal in looks. All the laws changed here after the Port Arthur Massacre which was such a tragedy and waste of life.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Been getting on well with the cabinet over the last couple of days. I have now got the door finished and am waiting for the hinges to arrive. In the meantime I shall be giving the unit a good sanding ready for a finish.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Man it sure looks great. What type of finish are you putting on it? Al


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Al. I am happy to say I am not putting a finish on it as the customer want's to do that. I do know it will be an antique pine finish to match the other furniture in his room.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Alan.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

mailee said:


> Thanks Al. I am happy to say I am not putting a finish on it as the customer want's to do that. I do know it will be an antique pine finish to match the other furniture in his room.


I'am sure your customer will be very pleased. Al


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Al. I do hope so but think he will like it. I got the hinges fitted today and the cabinet finished ready for the customer. 


My customer is supplying the handles.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks nice Al. Will you be installing any kind of lock on it? Will you be installing a divider rack inside to keep the rifles from touching one another?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Dan. No, this is just a cover for the 'real' cabinet which is a steel one with high security locks on. It is a requirement by law here that They must be kept in a locked steel cabinet separate from the ammunition. The steel cabinet is screwed to the wall.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh ok that makes more sense to me now. 

I thought all you blokes carried bobby sticks, no needs for guns?:jester:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Oh ok that makes more sense to me now.
> 
> I thought all you blokes carried bobby sticks, no needs for guns?:jester:


No Bobby sticks, Dan. It gets more and more like a Nanny state over here. I am convinced if someone was killed by a pencil they would ban them!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL yup for sure. Keep up the nice work and try to use HB pencil the leads a little softer in them .... less leathal than H


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Another great job, Alan.


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

"The Domino made this a quick job" - what is a "domino" ?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

RickPr said:


> "The Domino made this a quick job" - what is a "domino" ?


That would be the Festool Domino

The Domino DF 500 Joiner - Festool Domino Mortisers and Joiners


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

mailee said:


> Thanks Dan. No, this is just a cover for the 'real' cabinet which is a steel one with high security locks on. It is a requirement by law here that They must be kept in a locked steel cabinet separate from the ammunition. The steel cabinet is screwed to the wall.


All very reasonable, more or less, except for keeping the ammunition separate. If you need a gun, you need the gun and ammunition for it, now, not after you have to open another locked cabinet. Nice job.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Theo, this is probably for a 'sporting' shooter, who knows when the gun will be required.

Most of us are very lucky to live in a country where we don't feel that we have to sleep with loaded pistol under the pillow......


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Awesome job


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Theo, this is probably for a 'sporting' shooter, who knows when the gun will be required.
> 
> Most of us are very lucky to live in a country where we don't feel that we have to sleep with loaded pistol under the pillow......


I'm a 'sporting' shooter, but I still want my ammunition handy.

And I don't sleep with a loaded pistol under my pillow. The big pistol is in my dresser drawer, and the little one is in the inside of my jacket. :laugh:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

JOAT said:


> I'm a 'sporting' shooter, but I still want my ammunition handy.
> 
> And I don't sleep with a loaded pistol under my pillow. The big pistol is in my dresser drawer, and the little one is in the inside of my jacket. :laugh:


LOL the NRA would be proud.

I have two younger children so this would be out of the question to have a loaded firearm in the house. 

In Canada, we are legislated by law like Australia I believe to store the ammunition in a separate locked box. Imagine your horror to learn one of your loved ones was hurt because you failed to adhere to the law which was enacted for the safety of you and your children.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

TRN_Diesel said:


> LOL the NRA would be proud.
> 
> I have two younger children so this would be out of the question to have a loaded firearm in the house.
> 
> In Canada, we are legislated by law like Australia I believe to store the ammunition in a separate locked box. Imagine your horror to learn one of your loved ones was hurt because you failed to adhere to the law which was enacted for the safety of you and your children.


Teaching your Loved ones at an early age about firearms is the KEY to firearms safety. I grew up in a household with firearms long before gun safes were available as did all my relatives before me, we were taught to keep our hands off them until we were at a safe place to shoot or hunt only with an adult as well as safe handling until we were of an age to have learned and proven responsible. I have three children age 16 - 34 as well as a 16 year old grandson,all have been taught the importance of gun safety never once has there been ANY kind of problem. As said earlier teaching early them early on the importance of safe handling and to respect them is the key.


----------

